# Driving with US driver's license in Germany



## ina

I'm originally from Germany but have lived in the U.S. for quite some time now. I lost my German driver's license. I'll be moving to Germany at the end of this year and will be renting a car at the Munich airport in the beginning. Will my U.S. driver's license work to rent a car until I apply for a new German license? Will I need to get an international driver's license? Will I be able to rent only automatic transmission cars or any car?


----------



## snowdog

To rent your US License will be sufficient.

To drive an International Drivers License is required. However it is only good for 6 months. If you get stopped w/o one you will get a ticket. You can get one at the Auto Club (ADAC) office in DT Munich if you fail to get one here, or if you are in Austria the OAMTC

Cars will usually be manual transmissions. To get an automatic you need to request that online in advance.


----------



## ina

Thanks for your reply snowdog. I'm not quite sure I understand the difference between renting and driving. If I'm renting, I'm driving too. So I guess I'll see how I can get an international drivers license before my trip.


----------



## vronchen

ina said:


> Thanks for your reply snowdog. I'm not quite sure I understand the difference between renting and driving. If I'm renting, I'm driving too. So I guess I'll see how I can get an international drivers license before my trip.


hi ina,
you can get an international driver's license from aaa. I think the difference between renting and driving is that while the rental agency will give you a car even if you don't have an international permit, the police might give you a ticket if you drive without one. however, I was stopped in Germany and could only show my us license but I didn't get a ticket. but maybe the polie man was just nice. it's only $15 to get a permit, so I would get one (I still have my German license, I sometimes just forget to bring it to germany).


----------



## ina

Thanks vronchen, I'll do that then and contact the aaa. I don't have aaa membership but will go to their local office and see if I can get the license.


----------



## EuroAmi

*Get your German license back*

Ina,
Also, you should be able to get your German driver's license again. You need to contact the Führerscheinstelle where you last got your German license and have them send your Karteikartenabschrift to the new Führerscheinstelle where you will be registered in the future or most convenient for you, assuming you will be in Germany for a time. I had to do this from Munich to Offenbach and was able to request this by e-mail over Munich's Rathaus web site.
Regards,
EuroAmi


----------

